# Here's my 85 lb Lap Dog!!!!!



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, love it! Great shots! I've seen that scene in my house a few times too ... luckily, Ozzy is just 67 pounds (so far ... LOL).


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Atta boy Bo---show 'em who's boss around there!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I have seen those kind of poses before with Brinks. You have to love it. I think they think they are still puppies and not such a heavyweight. Brinks looks at me when I tell her to get off. Its like I am insulting her. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those got a chuckle out of me! Amazing that they think they are still little pups at that age. Oakly is a big time lap dog too. On the plus side is that with a BIG lap dog you can keep the thermostat a few degrees cooler in the winter : :


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmmmm... I DO recall one phone call from a certain adopter who wanted, how did you put it...oh yeah...a "big goofy male"!!! :jester: Mission accomplished!!!! What great pix!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a great photo Lorraine!

Lisa's right, you certainly did get a big goofy male, Bo is fantastic. 

We really have to get our guys together this spring! I can't wait to see Phoebe and Bo again.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - they do think they are wee little lap dogs don't they? Jake used to lay down on you when you were on the couch - Griff WALKS on you - yeowch! My 2 Goldens are from different ends of the spectrum.

Really cute photos- I bet the person in that photo has paw print shaped bruises! :


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks guys....Bo is the sweetest and goofyest (sp) guy...the best rescue I could have asked for....thanks Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

great pics! hes gorgeous! Coal does the same thing at 95lbs... especially if i am paying attention to one of the others...lol...


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Ohhh so this is what I have to look forward too... here I am complaining at 35 lbs... can't imagine how 85lbs would feel... guess I'll find out someday! LOL...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

HAHAHAH.... they just don't seem to understand... they not small anymore!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Levi's Mom said:


> Ohhh so this is what I have to look forward too... here I am complaining at 35 lbs... can't imagine how 85lbs would feel... guess I'll find out someday! LOL...


Oh yes, you will find out....I wouldn't trade it for anything though.:bowl:


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL to funny what a big baby he must be. Very awesome pictures.


----------



## GoldenAtoll (Mar 30, 2006)

Great Pictures! Bo looks like a character. I've only got a 75 lb lab dog, Atoll. Of course, in case you are wondering why he doesn't seem that big on me, I'm 6'9'' and 275 lbs!! I miss when Atoll was a puppy, he would sleep on my lap, those were the good ole days. Goldens are so much fun.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the photos are sweet but worry about the issue at hand. It might look like the dog wants to hug and cuddle but is this not just dominant behaviour. I was always told that to let a dog sit on you is to allow him to dominate. That poor girl sure looks completely dominated. This is one reason why we don't let ours even get on the furniture, her place is on the floor. We get on the floor with her when we want to hug, cuddle, wrestle and we decide when it's over. Anyone see this or am I being over aware/sensitive about who the dominant pack leader is? I don't want to offend anyone, just posing the question.


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!! That is too CUTE BO!!!!  I love that fourth, last photo where he is like "what are you doing? Weren't you comfortable? Because I was, why you got to go and mess this up?!"

Howie likes to perch himself on my shoulder so he can lean out the car window when we are driving (obviously, hubby is driving and I am in the passenger seat). It isn't the most comfortable thing but he must really think he is a parrot and I am his pirate!! It's crazy how he squirms until he literally is sitting on my shoulder!!

I actually recently made a dog shirt that says "world's largest lap dog" but I think you beat out Howie, Bo! Howie is only 65lbs!

Thanks for sharing these photos!! They really made me smile!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Can you breath under 85 pds of hair and weight?!.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is hysterical. My dogs do that to me at night when I am sleeping!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, that is too funny. Shianna isn't too much of a cuddler, unless I'm petting her then she'll lay her head on me but that's all.


----------

